
NASA releases 56 previously patented technologies - Schwolop
http://futurism.com/jackpot-nasa-just-released-56-patented-technologies-public-domain/
======
Schwolop
This should probably point to
[http://technology.nasa.gov/latest/public_domain/1](http://technology.nasa.gov/latest/public_domain/1)
instead of the futurism link - sorry.

